
Facing soil crisis, US farmers look beyond corn and soybeans - gumby
https://www.csmonitor.com/Environment/2018/1228/Millet-anyone-Facing-soil-crisis-US-farmers-look-beyond-corn-and-soybeans
======
jelliclesfarm
No till or conservation till will be the future especially with what one hopes
will be the slow death and eventual demise of the company that used to go by
Monsanto (and is now part of Bayer).

